# Stila...hate them for makeup, but...



## samtaro (Sep 10, 2005)

I am in love with their perfumes.  I currently have Creme Bouquet and Jade Blossom, and although Jade Blossom is my fave, I love them both.  What do you guys think about them?  Anyone a fan?


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't mind Jade Blossom; was in two minds about it - bought it from a swapper, then swapped it away, then regretted it (!) and bought it back again. I adored the scent of Creme Bouquet but alas, my body chemistry did not. So unfair!

Admittedly, there are nicer green tea-type fragrances than Jade Blossom, but it's a refreshing change from my more floral fragrances.

Makeup-wise...I have a few e/s but they're not getting much use; generally not a huge fan either, like you


----------



## krazysexxykool (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm the opposite, not too fond of STILA'S fragrances but love the rest of the line.  I guess Creme Bouquet is ok, lol.


----------



## Shine (Sep 22, 2005)

I love the Creme Bouquet fragrance. But every time I go to Sephora, they are out of it. It hasn't been discontinued has it?


----------



## user23 (Feb 17, 2006)

I absolutely *love* Stila perfumes ... 

Creme Bouquet has been my favorite for a long time, but I just got Midnight Bloom, and I think I like that a little better.


----------



## Milli1980 (Jul 22, 2007)

Do you think its possible they stopped Midnight Bloom? I don't see it anymore on Stila's page :-(


----------



## franimal (Jul 22, 2007)

I love creme bouquet! I was thrilled to see it at a discounted price at Costco, where I bought my second bottle. My boyfriend really loves it too.


----------



## littlemitzik (Jul 25, 2007)

I do like and own Creme Bouquet, not so much a Jade Blossom person. I bought Midnight Bloom and loved it at first, but there was one note in it that I found overpowering and so I swapped it. Now I'm waiting to try out the new Mandarin Mist - has anyone sniffed this yet?


----------



## SELFstyled (Jul 30, 2007)

I really love how _Jade Blossom_ smells but I haven't bought a bottle yet. I realy should but I have so many perfumes on my wishlist.

I'm planning to hit up Sephora when we go to Vegas next week to check out _Mandarin Mist_. From the description it looks promising!


----------

